# Don't Panic, Not EAB, Identification?



## secureland (Jun 26, 2008)

I recently felled, bucked, and stacked some fraxinus americana for firewood in NY state.

After being stacked for a month I noticed little piles of sawdust throughout the firewood.

I noticed 1/16" round holes throughout the bark, cutting into the bark I foiund a small black bug with dark brown wings, each wing had a light brown V pointing toward the base of the wing. The bugs were small maybe 1/8" long at most, and some larger ones (3/16") were hopping around outside the wood.

The tunnels they made did not penetrate beyond the bark.

I've done google searching, but found nothing.

Thanks for any replys,
Bill


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 27, 2008)

How about some pictures of this little critter! HC


----------



## secureland (Jun 27, 2008)

hobby climber said:


> How about some pictures of this little critter! HC



No pics yet, i was hoping the description was good


----------

